
Top Down Operator Precedence - mk
http://javascript.crockford.com/tdop/tdop.html
======
cpr
And here's a truly nifty application of it for parsing Python:
<http://effbot.org/zone/simple-top-down-parsing.htm> .

Funny how these things go in cycles: parser generators were all the rage for a
few decades, and now people are rediscovering the pleasures and strengths of
top-down recursive parsers. (E.g., in the new clang compiler that's part of
the LLVM project.)

